# FreeBSD memory disk speeds



## Phishfry (Mar 30, 2017)

I was wondering what kind of speed I could expect from a FreeBSD memory disk?
Lets say DDR4 on a server board.

Anybody done any benchmarking? I would like to hear MB/sec rates.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/disks-virtual.html


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

That depends on a lot of factors, CPU speed, CPU type, memory speeds, RAS/CAS latencies, databus speeds, single, dual or triple channel etc.


----------

